# I would not go there if I were you



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Newton Mill , near Bath

What can I say about Newton Mill. Well the welcome was ignorant, the pitches are crammed in , the motor vechile point is up hill while you are angled the wrong way down hill making it more or less impossible to empty your tanks. Price expensive for what you get. We were not asked but told we had to move pitches, no consideration for our feelings, when we moved not a thanks or sorry for that ..... We were booked in for a week , left after two nights and were glad to be out of the place. " Oh but your paying for this beautiful valley" was their reply. Well to me it is no better than an old railway cut, and as for beautiful I live on the edge of the peak district , I am surrounded by beauty that far exceeds that. Arrogant people or what. Go there if it sounds good to you. 

If you do want to go to that area and be closer to the cycle path etc stay at the marina camp site.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience there Lampie. We've only been once, in winter and about 3 years ago, but we liked it and found it convenient for the bus to Bath. We'd thought about going there again in summer but perhaps, given your experience, we'll reconsider.

G


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

HI THIS SITE 8O >>>NEWTON MILL<<<<

do you own video :lol:

ray


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Yes thats the site, looks nice but......... would never go back. Luckily we managed to get in at Morton-in-marsh CC site where we have stayed many times before, chalk and cheese if you know what I mean. Ok it costed us two lots of money for the week but at least we could relax and feel welcome at Morton. 

A few down from us was a caravan and awning, the awning was only two to three feet from the next van. I don't mind company and that was not the reason we left, we left because of the way we were treated by Newton Mill, hey their happy they had our money for the week !. Give it a wide berth and go the Marina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Lampie this thread wil be buried by tomorrow, the way to permanently give your opinion on a campsite is to add it to the campsite database or as Newton Mill is already there add a review. 

In fact Newton Mill had been entered twice and up to a few minutes ago you would have had a choice of which to append your review to but I've just combined them.

Frank

Ps if you ever notice two different entries for the same site let us know we trawl through the entries looking for duplicates but this passed us by for some reason.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

We went thre a year ago and I can only say the whole experience was excellent and I would certainly go again. Staff were helpful and friendly. The pub/restaurantwas good and facilities fine. No complaints


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Batch said:



> We went thre a year ago and I can only say the whole experience was excellent and I would certainly go again. Staff were helpful and friendly. The pub/restaurantwas good and facilities fine. No complaints


One might wonder whether the difference has anything to do with the type of motorhome. Other threads have highlighted individual site owners/wardens predudice against RVs. I notice that Lampie has a Coachmen RV and you have a Euro MH. Just a thought.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

No idea although I'm nearly 8 metres so quite big. There weren't any RVs there when we were


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Ps if you ever notice two different entries for the same site let us know we trawl through the entries looking for duplicates but this passed us by for some reason.


Nagles campsite Doolin Ireland is a double entry

We have also stopped at Newton Mill and it was fine when we were there although this was November. I can see that it could be very cramped at busy times.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oldskool said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Ps if you ever notice two different entries for the same site let us know we trawl through the entries looking for duplicates but this passed us by for some reason.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on Doolin its the moderators job to prevent duplications - where's that poll 

{offtopic} Sorry back to Newton Mill

Frank


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

We stayed here in early May and found it an enchanting site, great food and surroundings and very convenient for the bus into Bath. Having said that, when I booked on the phone, the lady who dealt with me was less than polite and the chap in the bar wasn't overly friendly either. However I was prepared to ignore that and would certainly visit again although not in the height of the season as the site is too small and would definitely be cramped if full.


Tina S


----------

